# Formby's Tung Oil Turned White



## gvel (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello All...I'm in trouble!

After the first coat of Formby's "Tung Oil", the finish hazed (turned white).  Is there anything I can do, to get rid of this haze easily?

Thanks for your help!

Greg


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

Was this over another stain or finish? What type of wood? What temperature and method was used?


----------



## gvel (Jan 3, 2010)

This is an old radio cabinet, and I'm guessing the wood is mahogany veneer. The trim is some sort of garbage wood (poplar ?)

Here is a link, to show you the wood: (this is not mine...just a reference)

http://www.radioatticarchives.com/radio.htm?radio=8963

The old lacquer finish was stripped, 3 months ago, and the cabinet was stained, with oil based minwax. The final coat was applied 2 weeks ago. 

The "Tung Oil" was applied with cheese cloth (per directions).

The temperature was around 70 and humidity was low, about 45%, according to my analog meter.

Yesterday, before the application of clear coat, I was proud. Now, I'm livid! :furious:

Thanks for you help and thoughts.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

My question to you is why use a tung oil "finish" over an oil stain? Why not use poly or lacquer like the original?


----------



## gvel (Jan 3, 2010)

Julian the woodnut said:


> My question to you is why use a tung oil "finish" over an oil stain? Why not use poly or lacquer like the original?


I would have loved to use lacquer, however, spraying indoors is out of the question. Not to mention, I don't have the equipment. Sure, I could have waited for spring, and purchased a case of lacquer spray bombs, but that's not too logical. 

What is wrong using Formby's "Tung Oil" finish, over an oil based stain? Shouldn't this product be used as a protective top coat? The directions state to only use over penetrating oil based products. Formby's is not pure tung oil anyway, it's nothing more than a wiping varnish. 

Maybe I should have used poly?

Now then, any ideas how to easily get rid of the haze?


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

If it is in fact some sort of varnish, I have no idea why it would haze. But then again, almost anything can cause hazing but it usually relates to a problem with humidity or a with the product itself and/or compatibility with what ever it's being used over. I would contact Formby's manufacturer and see what they say.

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Hopefully things will turn out fine in the end for you. Good luck.


----------



## gvel (Jan 3, 2010)

JW,

From the can:

"Formby's Tung Oil Finish is a high-quality varnish made from a balanced blend of tung oil and other fine penetrating oils." 

I can't imagine, what went wrong here. The wood was "clean", and the application conditions were good!

I've already contacted Formby's,through their web site. I don't expect a response until tomorrow.

They have a Q/A forum, but it's down for maintenance.

Thanks for your thoughts, and when I get some info, I'll post it here.


----------



## gvel (Jan 3, 2010)

Well...I blew it!

Even though the cabinet was cleaned and stripped well, the veneer was not sanded, so the stain did not penetrate. Honestly, I was afraid to sand, in fear of causing collateral damage! My woodworking skills are minimal!:blush:

Anyhow, it's time to start over!


----------

